# Altima Aftermarket Shocks & Struts Quest



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I and a few others are on a quest to get some aftermarket shocks and struts manufacturers to make some stuff for our cars finally. We have set up a poll *HERE* to show them that there really is a demand and they should start making shocks and struts for our Altimas. We are then emailing the manufacturers and linking the poll thread in the email. That way they can see and read for themselves. I know some of you have already voted over there, but we really need everyone to vote (or as many as we can get). The more people we can get to vote the bigger voice we will have with the manufacturers.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job, Jay. Hopefully the manufacturers will respond to the demand.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Club MoFo will buy the best that comes along.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for championing the cause Jason!

My vote and feedback are on record
over on your thread at A.Net


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Response from Tein!!!!!*

I finally heard back from Tein!!! *It is important that everyone who is looking for aftermarket shocks/struts read what they said!!!* Here is where: http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&goto=lastpost&threadid=123399.


----------

